# JMRI and basic DCC Sytem



## dover (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm just getting back into model railroading and will use DCC. From what I have read so far, it seems that it would be possible to use a starter Digitrax Zephyr (which has much of the desirable capabilities of the more expensive Super Chief) for a home layout but expand it using the JMRI computer functionality with a wireless interface to an Android or I-Pad. What am I missing?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just need to get a PR3 to make it all work.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, what he said ^

i didn't like controlling via phone (android engine driver), but in a pinch it is a great way to have guests over at your layout

good luck!


----------



## dover (Dec 23, 2010)

Will using a pc and JMRI give me all the functionality of the Digitrax Super Chief?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

JMRI will not increase your zephyr power output. lets approach it from the other side - what functionality do you want?


----------



## dover (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know at this time all the functions that will be incorporated in my final layout. This will evolve over time and depend on continuing advances in technology. My thought is that the Digitrax Super Chief is the current state of the art standard at this time for model railroading. What I am asking is if the Super Chief HMI (Human Machine Interface) and programming functionality can be duplicated or exceeded with the Zephyr using a pc with JMRI. 
The Zepher would provide me the DCC standards and the Digitrax locoNet. I do realize it is power limited but my impression is that this can be overcome as needed with the Digitrax locoNet capability and addition power sources as required. The bottom line issue is that I don’t want to be hitting a technology dead end by buying the Zephyr rather than Super Chief. 
My plan is to start small and put together the Zephyr with the pc/JMRI. I do expect the pc/JMRI programming and interfacing to the Zephyr to take much time with the learning curve but this is part of the fun of doing my own development.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

dover said:


> What I am asking is if the Super Chief HMI (Human Machine Interface) and programming functionality can be duplicated or exceeded with the Zephyr using a pc with JMRI.


Spoken like a programmer....(or a machine controlled by SkyNet) 




dover said:


> The bottom line issue is that I don’t want to be hitting a technology dead end by buying the Zephyr rather than Super Chief.


Zephyr Xtra is a great starter....and you're not dead-ended with it. As your layout grows you can add boosters if needed.

I use Digitrax and JMRI. As the others pointed out, I use a PR3 as the bridge to my laptop to talk to LocoNet. Its an excellent way to program your locos. There are other interfaces out there, like RR-Circuits LocoBuffer USB, they're all around the same price-point.

When operating, I tell JMRI to take advantage of my in-house WiFi and use my tablet and/or Android phone to give me "wireless" control.

Of course if you don't want this on your network you can always purchase a UP92(?) Radio interface, and then you can use the wirless controllers offered by digitrax. The 92 is the duplex version. The earlier wireless was simplex, so you had to plug in when first acquiring a loco.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*loconet cabling*

Where do you guys obtain your wire and connectors for making up your loconet cables? I have a good pair of crimpers, but no connectors that will work with my Super Chief Xtra system. I have the basic 5 amp Super Chief Xtra simplex system, and an extra UT4R wireless throttle. I also plan on using JMRI to provide computer control interface.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> Where do you guys obtain your wire and connectors for making up your loconet cables?


Got the connectors at Home Depot, and the 6 conductor wire at Radio Shack.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i used ordinary network cable, just didn't utilize the last pair. i got the connectors in home depot as well. just make sure you getting the 6pin (6P6C) one


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Got my stuff at Gray bar!

:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

The connectors are RJ11 6p6c, correct?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

John,
The loco net cables are RJ12 (6 pin) RJ11 are (4 pin).
Like Anton sair you can make the cables from Cat5 wire just leave out a pair or if you want the flat cable Radio Shack or Home Depot, look at the long premade cables they are sometimes cheaper and you can just cut them down.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> John,
> The loco net cables are RJ12 (6 pin) RJ11 are (4 pin).
> Like Anton sair you can make the cables from Cat5 wire just leave out a pair or if you want the flat cable Radio Shack or Home Depot, look at the long premade cables they are sometimes cheaper and you can just cut them down.


What he ^ said!


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

On Digitaxs' website, the diagram they show for connecting the PR3 shows "RJ11 LocoNet connections".


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> On Digitaxs' website, the diagram they show for connecting the PR3 shows "RJ11 LocoNet connections".


The pack I got at Home Depot, made by Ideal, says they are RJ-11. They have 6 contacts. Part number is 85-345


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> On Digitaxs' website, the diagram they show for connecting the PR3 shows "RJ11 LocoNet connections".


Its RJ 12, I just installed one.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

manchesterjim said:


> Its RJ 12, I just installed one.


They all use the same connector. The RJ-xx designation is the _wiring standard_ that you are using the connector for.



> Difference between RJ11, RJ12, RJ14 and RJ24
> 
> *1. RJ11, RJ14, RJ25 and RJ12 all use the same physical connector.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.differencebetween.com/di...and-rj12-in-structured-cabling/#ixzz1mxBXBhiR





> Summary:
> *1. RJ11 and RJ12 wiring uses the same six slot connector*
> 2. RJ11 and RJ12 only differs in the wiring
> 3. RJ12 utilizes all six slots while RJ11 only uses four of the six available slots
> ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well all be dipped in pooo...We are all right!
Off of Digitrax web site.

*LocoNet Cable Connectors* 

Previously, we have recommended RJ12 connectors for LocoNet cables. While there have been online sources such as Digi-Key, Mouser and others, they have become harder to find locally. There now appears to be a easily available alternative.

Many national big-box home improvement stores have RJ11 6P6C meaning they are 6 position 6 conductor and can be used as RJ12 although labeled as RJ11. These must not be confused with four conductor connectors since LocoNet has six conductors.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Well all be...We are all right!
> Off of digitrax web site.
> 
> *LocoNet Cable Connectors*
> ...



What he said!!!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Right. It's the same connector with 6 contacts. If you connect 4 wires to it, you have established an RJ-11 wiring standard. If you connect 6 wires to it, you have used an RJ-12 wiring standard.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

So you can use either RJ11 or RJ12, as long as they have 6 conductors.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

JohnAP said:


> So you can use either RJ11 or RJ12, as long as they have 6 conductors.


Yep. It's the exact same animal.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Class Dismissed!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

adlock:


----------

